# Two fotd's: One Subtle/One Wild



## devin (Nov 21, 2008)

Face: Matte velvet + 70, studio finish concealer nw40, loose powder nc40

Eyes: smolder eye kohl to cut crease, lid: ben nye tangerine, mufe teal loose powder and plumage, carbon and sketch in the crease, vanilla on browbone, orange, and vanilla on lower lashline.

Lips: apex 3-d lipglass

Cheeks: Nars taj mahal contoured with blunt 























Face: MUFE Matte Velvet+ 70, studio finish concealer nw30 and nw40

Eyes: Pharoah paint pot, primary yellow pigment, bitter, landscape green pigment, femme noir, fountainbleu, black black pigment, passionate, electric eel, gold dusk, feline eyeliner and black black pigment on lower lashline, #5 lashes(.99)

Cheeks: Full fuchsia, apple red, and azalea blush, with blunt to contour

Lips: Vino and quartz lipliner. Melrose Mood lipstick and Phosphorelle lipglass


----------



## rbella (Nov 21, 2008)

Amazing! You could wear any color. They are both perfection!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 21, 2008)

wow


----------



## Hilly (Nov 21, 2008)

So artisticly done!


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

you look amazing!! i love both on you~


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

Both looks are amazingly gorgeous....I especially love the first one you look so stunning and beautiful!! I love your fotd's!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 22, 2008)

WOW! I loooooove the first one and the second one completely blows me away...beautifully done! wowza


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 22, 2008)

WOW your really really really good


----------



## aziajs (Nov 22, 2008)

The second look is awesome....so editorial.  Your blending is phenomenal.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 22, 2008)

you're so pretty. i love the second look!


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 22, 2008)

wow... both these looks are amazing!!!! they're screaming TUTORIAL lol lol.... you really nailed em


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 22, 2008)

You are gorgeous. Love all your looks. Wow is the only word that comes to mind.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 22, 2008)

amazing. i love both looks!! your skills are at perfection. i cant wait to see more and more from you! Planning any tutorials?


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 22, 2008)

Excellent job!  Both looks are great on you!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 22, 2008)

Flawless as usual


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 22, 2008)

Perfection--both of them.


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 22, 2008)

Love the wild look- go BOLD or go home!


----------



## Kalie (Nov 22, 2008)

Amazing! The application is so flawless on both, and you have the greatest brows ever!


----------



## jo2syd (Nov 22, 2008)

Gorgeous girl!  Beautiful looks- you did your thing.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 22, 2008)

HOLLY CRAP!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sooooooooo Beautiful!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 22, 2008)

pure perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 although i would not have the guts to wear the second one in public .. but it's soo pretty


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 22, 2008)

You're always a star to me!!! I love how you do  your makeup


----------



## ilovegreen (Nov 22, 2008)

Amazing looks ! A tut of the 1st one would be fabulous


----------



## lara (Nov 22, 2008)

I adore the first look Devin; it's so clean and crisp.


----------



## PomPoko (Nov 22, 2008)

You are amazing. The second one is perfect!


----------



## Brie (Nov 22, 2008)

You look stunning!!


----------



## prncezz (Nov 22, 2008)

you have amazing blending skills!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 22, 2008)

Those are amazing!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 22, 2008)

wow i love both looks.. pretty


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 22, 2008)

Your blending is absolutely phenomenal! I love the first look, gorgeous!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 22, 2008)

Both are wonderful  - but you look so stunning in that first look.  You are seriously gorgeous.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG you have awesome blending skills. Both are amazing!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 22, 2008)

Both looks are amazing!


----------



## shootout (Nov 22, 2008)

Both are incredibly gorgeous.
You're so pretty.


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 22, 2008)

i love both of these, but my favorite is the first one!! its beautiful!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 22, 2008)

Hot Hot Hot!!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 22, 2008)

Man, you are _good_!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the first look! And you have done the second look awesome!


----------



## devin (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you ladies! The second pics were definitely for fun, I did not go anywhere.


----------



## MrsGooch (Nov 23, 2008)

Gorgeous, Gorgeous Work!!


----------



## mistella (Nov 23, 2008)

love the first look..flawless!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 23, 2008)

You are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (Nov 23, 2008)

You are so talented! Beautiful work!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 23, 2008)

Luv the 1st look!!!
~GORGEOUS~


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## .k. (Nov 23, 2008)

wow! ur so pretty! i love the first! and the second just POPS!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 23, 2008)

Both looks are amazing but I especially love the first one. I never would have thought of an orange colour with plumage. Beautiful application.


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have just two words to say (for both looks)....WOW & B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 23, 2008)

Perfect!!!! IA with everyone eles where then tut at????


----------



## rutledgekl (Nov 23, 2008)

my mouth dropped when i saw these pics!!!!wooowwww!!!u are amazing!!can u do a tutorial on your brows please!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Nov 25, 2008)

SO HOT!! Both the looks!


----------



## Sushi. (Nov 26, 2008)

very nice! i love the first one


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 26, 2008)

Fabulous! i need lessons pleasssse!!!


----------



## user79 (Nov 26, 2008)

That's wonderful! Love it.


----------



## n_c (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## annie68 (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG how gorgeous are you??!!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 26, 2008)

Breathtaking! I really love the yellow look and your lips are to die for!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful, Beautiful


----------



## nanefy (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh my holy god in heaven!!! you are amazing!!!

First look was awesome, but the 2nd look just blew me away!!! I fucking love it (oops - am I allowed to swear?????)


----------



## EllieFerris (Nov 29, 2008)

Gorgeous! You have such pretty eyes - I'm so jealous! Very cool looks!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 26, 2008)

everything you do is FLAWLESS!!!


----------



## jetplanesex (Dec 26, 2008)

Both are so pretty but the second one is just plain amazing! Tutorial?


----------



## oooshesbad (Dec 26, 2008)

freakin swexy lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look amazing


----------



## iLLdWeeb (Dec 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## squasha (Dec 26, 2008)

That second look is just unbelievable, and you have amazing lips!!


----------



## divinedime (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow I love the first one!!


----------



## ruthless (Dec 27, 2008)

I really love how bright the yellow is in your second foto, however I feel that because it extends so far past your eyes towards your nose it makes your eyes look very close set-almost as if you're wearing a mask/crosseyed.


----------



## mamadiaspora (Dec 27, 2008)

HOT!! Gorgeous looks, you're crazy talented


----------



## Nenah2008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Both looks are Fire!!!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 27, 2008)

yowzaa!


----------



## BlkDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

Great blending........Just gorgeous all around.


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Dec 28, 2008)

*WOW!!!!!!!!!! These looks are  absolutely  amazing*


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, they're both gorgeous! I love love love the first one


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 28, 2008)

Damn, talk about perfection! both are gorgeous!


----------

